# OneUp Components Dropper Post V1 - 170mm



## Melton (5. März 2020)

Hallo verkaufe meine Sattelstütze die ich bei meinem letzten Bike kauf dazu bekommen habe.


OneUp Components Dropper Post V1


----------

